# MECA: The Vinny. July 10th, 2011.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This show always seems to have a great turnout. I'll be there. 
Anyone else?

*When:*
Registration @ 9:00am
Judging @ 10:30am

*Where:*
James E. Ward Ag Center
945 Baddour Pkwy
Lebanon, Tn 37087


http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-10-11TN.pdf


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Long drive but I will see you there! I'll be stopping for a combined USACi/IASCA show in Arkansas on Saturday, then finishing the drive out to TN. Should be there lateish Saturday evening.

I really need to sort out a room. Thanks for the reminder...

-Todd


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll be there...

Looking forward to hearing some great cars...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Sinfoni_USA said:


> I'll be there...
> 
> Looking forward to hearing some great cars...


You wouldn't happen to be in the dark supercharged car with the Sinfoni/F1 setup from last year at the Vinny, would you?


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

No sir...

That was probably Scott...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

That's his name. That car had a brilliant build, and I am looking forward to hearing it all tuned up!


-Todd


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't think he will be at the show... He is building a new system in a new car...

It's going to be very special...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

highly said:


> That's his name. That car had a brilliant build, and I am looking forward to hearing it all tuned up!
> 
> 
> -Todd


The Acura had a lot of potential that was starting to be unleashed. His new car should be very nice also.

From my understand you have something going on pretty special yours!!



Sinfoni_USA said:


> I don't think he will be at the show... He is building a new system in a new car...
> 
> It's going to be very special...


Hmmmm he just might make it. 

I plan on being there myself as well.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

+1 for me


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm in. 

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

suh-weeeeeeeeet!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ive been told that i should go. and tintbox said he has a halfway house for me, and that he would pony up if i make it to his place.

thats well over 14 hours for me...


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Wanted to go with Highly this year, but will be judging said show in Arkansas so cannot make this one.

Can't turn down a small vacation where I get to listen to some great cars and fellowship with some great people. AND I GET PAID TOO! Woot!

You kids have fun now and play nice ok?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm driving in from Oklahoma City for this one. It was one of the best shows I attended last season, met some awesome semi-right-coasters and listened to some incredible cars, and got a prequel of the Finals judges. It's not easy and it isn't cheap, but it's worth it.

-Todd


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ agreed. Heck of a turnout last year when I went. Probalby the 2nd largest next to the Finals. 

Gonna be hot, though, but I imagine SQ will be under the roof like it was last year.


I didn't ask, but which of you guys are going to compete and who is going to just come hang out?
I want to compete but it depends on if I change anything and get the car up to date in time. Would like to make a run at finals and the only way that could happen is if I do very well at this show. Not enough chances for me to make finals due to work travel toward the end of summer...


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll be there to hang out and meet some people... Put some faces with the names....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sinfoni_USA said:


> I'll be there to hang out and meet some people... Put some faces with the names....


I'm wearin' a Batman mask.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Lucho Libre all the way


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> ive been told that i should go. and tintbox said he has a halfway house for me, and that he would pony up if i make it to his place.
> 
> thats well over 14 hours for me...


Man you're really getting around. Now that's dedication. Just watch out for Turbo5upra... he loves man meat.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll get in the lanes. I aint skeer'd!

Chuck


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Guess Im out, for a while at least. I hate this Ford Edge with its PLASTIC F'ING DOOR PANELS and am sick of trying to make things work in it while trying to leave enough room for baby stuff and groceries. Im gonna either take the wife's heap and put something in that or buy something like a Civic. Just once before I die I want to be able to build a system in a car without having leg and luggage room for the wife taking priority.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Still thinking about this one...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> Still thinking about this one...


Quite thinking about it and just do it!! You know you want too, all th cool kids will be there.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Howard... we splitting a room? If not, there's half a room available, Andy...
I'll be showing up late Saturday night and leaving Monday morning.
-T


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

req said:


> ive been told that i should go. and tintbox said he has a halfway house for me, and that he would pony up if i make it to his place.
> 
> thats well over 14 hours for me...


same. 800+ miles :\ but i would love to go to a big show and see some more guys from the forums, specifically one as well known as bikkini.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol. Well, prepared to be underwhelmed.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> lol. Well, prepared to be underwhelmed.


it's 140$ in gas each way :mean:


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> lol. Well, prepared to be underwhelmed.


I was dissapointed as well. Thought one of the neighbors kids had snuck over for free food............


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Free?! I gave you $20! Had I known it was free, I woulda kept it. See, man, you've been taking advantage of me since before I knew you. Lol!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> lol. Well, prepared to be underwhelmed.


You can say that again....


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I was dissapointed as well. Thought one of the neighbors kids had snuck over for free food............


That's part of the bikini mystique.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chefhow said:


> You can say that again....


lol. Well, be prepared to be underwhelmed.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

eviling said:


> same. 800+ miles :\ but i would love to go to a big show and see some more guys from the forums, specifically one as well known as* bikkini*.


His name isnt bikkini its bikin.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

chefhow said:


> His name *is* bikkini


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

highly said:


>


Didn't even notice the face for the first 10 seconds. :lol:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that's all sorts of disturbing, knowing that you had to stare at that for some time before you posted it. 

I must say, I'd hit it. She's a butter face, but I could use a paper bag to resolve that issue. 


LOL!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I feel sick!

Chuck


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

highly said:


>


Thats a DUDE!!!!!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm have nothing.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

best set of obliques I've ever had.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> His name isnt bikkini its bikin.


thats funny i only ever read the first couple letters and made up the rrest in my head :laugh:


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Its bikini Punk. 

I'd bend that over and give it a good grudging..........


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

It's Bikini _Master_... just not here 
See, the Punk got off his Bike, put on a Bikini, and headed over to EMSQ to Master what was going on over there...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Its bikini Punk.
> 
> I'd bend that over and give it a good grudging..........


man, that's just wrong on so many levels....

lol!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Um...i leave for like fifteen posts and this is what you all come up with? so now I'm wonder ing if I should really try to make this event... =P


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL. You should take this as proof that we're all damn good friends and we're not above having a little fun at each other's expense. This event is going to be a blast and more of a party with SQ than a show! 

Totally worth the drive.

(I know you were kidding, but it bears saying. This is going to be THE most fun show of the season.)


Or would be if it wasn't for the fact that I am a total ass in real life. 
Oh, and _nobody_ likes Erin and his car always smells funny.
And, umm... then there's Kirk. Don't get me started on Kirk!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Todd, I'm gonna poor deer pee down your A/C vents when I see you. Believe dat!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Um...Todd, you aren't a total a-hole, just a 3/4 a-hole. And you are one to talk about a smelly car. Erin is going to pee in your A/C vents...so you get to smell that all the way home brother! 

I wish I were making this show. Maybe next year. I am not so much of a MECA fan, but, I do love me a good show.

--Joe


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Todd, I'm gonna poor deer pee down your A/C vents when I see you. Believe dat!


Deer pee......spoken like a true father of a toddler.....

who the hell says beer pee?, for that matter what guy says "pee" when around other guys and not around kids


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

deer, mic!!!!! *D*eer!

okay... deer piss! there. I said it.

Now you, too, will face the wrath.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Ive got something MUCH worse than deer piss.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Have to say piss after strong coffee is pretty bad.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

May I suggest this Magic Bait Prepared Dough Catfish Bait Kat Chicken Blood Bait

I dropped a FULL bag into the a/c vents and smeared on the inside recirculating vent diaphram of my 2nd ex's truck (the day I finished secretly packing my $hit and left her sorry ass) while it was parked in the baking Georgia sun for 2 days before she smelled it OUTSIDE the truck. The entire a/c system had to be replaced and the truck's interior FULLY cleaned and deotorized 4 times before she could sell it with STILL a problem with the scent. Yeah I left in a bad mood!

Chuck


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I know a judge that 'crop dusts' a few competitors cars, ON PURPOSE. Never forgot the guy came over to a small group of us, asked the judge, "Did you fart in my car?" Judge, 'yes'. And walked off.

I about DIED!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> May I suggest this Magic Bait Prepared Dough Catfish Bait Kat Chicken Blood Bait
> 
> I dropped a FULL bag into the a/c vents and smeared on the inside recirculating vent diaphram of my 2nd ex's truck (the day I finished secretly packing my $hit and left her sorry ass) while it was parked in the baking Georgia sun for 2 days before she smelled it OUTSIDE the truck. The entire a/c system had to be replaced and the truck's interior FULLY cleaned and deotorized 4 times before she could sell it with STILL a problem with the scent. Yeah I left in a bad mood!
> 
> Chuck


that's not cool, 3 things you don't mess with in a break up

1. peoples money 

2. their car

3. their house


and pets, but that one's not as common. people work hard for their crap, even if they are dicks they don't deserve to have it destroyed  you know unless she marry's and deserts somebody in the military ...uncool. 





AcuraTLSQ said:


> I know a judge that 'crop dusts' a few competitors cars, ON PURPOSE. Never forgot the guy came over to a small group of us, asked the judge, "Did you fart in my car?" Judge, 'yes'. And walked off.
> 
> I about DIED!


that is awesome :laugh: you have to remember that name i'ma keep an eye out for that :surprised:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

outrageous. LOL.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

eviling said:


> that's not cool, 3 things you don't mess with in a break up
> 
> 1. peoples money
> 
> ...



Remind me if I judge your car and I will see what I can work up. :laugh:


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Snerk!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Remind me if I judge your car and I will see what I can work up. :laugh:


D'oh!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I know a judge that 'crop dusts' a few competitors cars, ON PURPOSE. Never forgot the guy came over to a small group of us, asked the judge, "Did you fart in my car?" Judge, 'yes'. And walked off.
> 
> I about DIED!


That would be David Hogan and it was my car at Car Audio Nationals. On the plus side, he always seems to score me really well when he takes a dump in my car so I take it as a sign of appreciation. He is from Alabama after all.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Now THAT is some funny stuff!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Agreed!!!


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Count me in for Vinnie


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Deer pee......spoken like a true father of a toddler.....
> 
> who the hell says beer pee?, for that matter what guy says "pee" when around other guys and not around kids


That is awesome! Watch out for the shank......

I would love to make this event, but the work travel schedule won't permit it (fly back from Miami late Friday night, fly to Daytona Beach on Monday morning). I look forward to hearing about it and seeing some pics.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bump. a week and a day away...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

me too. I've got a new build to finish before then and I'm not sure it's going to happen.

I found out last week that I'll be in New Mexico the week of finals so that pretty much takes care of me trying to get points to make it to finals. So, with that said, I may not be competing @ The Vinny but I'll still be there for sure. I'm really looking forward to shanking Mark and talking trash about everyone behind their backs... even my team diyma dudes.

lol!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

If I'm driving all the way from Pa and Todd from Ok your ass better be there Erin.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

no doubt! Hell, the real reason I'm going is to meet up with you guys. might be the only time this year. But, man, that 2 hour drive is gonna be ROUGH! LOL!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I might compete....LOL

Chuck


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

5 days to go and my car is actually assembled. Something must be wrong.

Looking forward to this!
See you all there!

-T


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

my car is assembled but will be disassembled Friday. Hopefully I get it back together. no tune is going to suck, though. I'm gonna be tuning @ the show! :/


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I am guessing that ONE of us can tweak it in while we are there. It will probably be more like most of us tweaking on it. Just get there and we will make it work 

-T


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*breathes sigh of relief*

I'm still not 100% sure I'll compete, though. I'm currently scheduled to be at White Sands during finals, so going to the Vinny with the goal of getting points to make it to Finals isn't really reasonable anymore. But, we'll see. I may change my mind when I get there.

Of course, knowing that I don't have to compete relieves me of some stress of getting this car done by Sunday. The pillars are wrapped (half-jacked, I'd add... but good enough for a Daddy of an 8 month old who doesn't have much spare time) and I'm waiting on the new midbasses to show up. 


so, what time do you guys plan on getting there?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> *breathes sigh of relief*
> 
> I'm still not 100% sure I'll compete, though. I'm currently scheduled to be at White Sands during finals, so going to the Vinny with the goal of getting points to make it to Finals isn't really reasonable anymore. But, we'll see. I may change my mind when I get there.
> 
> ...


I'll be there early to get a spot under the canopy.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

canopy (tent) or the actual roof? 
I assume the latter. Just wondering if they'll actually have a tent like they did for Finals. But, yea, I didn't consider that. I may have to get there earlier than I thought initially. Especially if I want to get some ears in there.

I'm wondering how big the turnout will be. Sounds like it might be a big deal.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

About 9:00am

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Only 2 more tuning days left kids.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, who all is going still?

Howard and Todd dropped out... it's quite a haul for them.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm in.

Chuck


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I might stop by to listen to some cars.. If you don't mind me listening.. I will probably bring my test bed (unfinished, no carpet, just some amps, speakers, wires every where, and stripped interior), if I can figure out what's with the left tweeter ringing now..


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

I plan to be there...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I had goals today to install a new set of midbasses but wound up re-installing the same ones. Go figure.

Got in an hour tune and am pretty happy with it. Nowhere near where I'd like to be for a competition but I'm pretty happy with the overall sound right now. At this point, my critiquing is over until Sunday. I'll need some ears to jump in and help me iron out the kinks.

Still not sure if I'm going to compete. I'm going to try to get there around 9:30 or so and just go from there. I won't be able to make finals so there's no reason for me to try to get points but at the same time I'd like to get at least one competition in this year and this will be the first one... well, probably the only one I'll make this year.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm still planning on being there.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm still planning on being there.


If I install push bars or a brush guard on the front of my truck I'll follow you up there :laugh:

Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

No need for the the install, you will probably beat me there.

Get back to work on that truck.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Bill said that he was going as well.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> No need for the the install, you will probably beat me there.
> 
> Get back to work on that truck.


I'm not touching the truck. OCD over the tune will result in my screwing with what I think is a major improvement over the last show and what you heard. I have a long way to go before I'm done with the tuning. I still have my sub amp to replace. I still have my amp rack to finish building. I still have my new sub enclosure to build. BUT....I've been told by 2 competitors, 1 judge and a few home/car audio nuts to leave it alone for now and complete this show before I do anything to the system. A cleaning is all I'm doing today.
Plus this will allow me time for a few home projects to keep my 'usefullness' as a husband and my allowance to keep going to shows for my good deeds 

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I hear you on wanting to over tune. As sick as it is, sometimes when you see an unused EQ band, you want to do something to it. I sat in my car last night looking for stuff to "fix" and had to make myself keep from going EQ crazy. 

Its a disease.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Erin...sometimes you just have to walk away. I went 2 days with no listening...came back and still left it alone (wanted to adjust because I know I did something wrong...but it still sounds good after I compensated for the level matching)....but I haven't touched a setting. Talked again with Mark and Ben and both said don't touch! Let another set of judges ears listen and evaluate. Forget the scores before since all were within 6 points across the board. I scored a 65 and 69 at each show and was in the top 3 of scores in all classes. It was what was on hand that set the scoring curve.

Chuck

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I hear you loud and clear. That's what I'm saying, too. Sometimes it sounds good because it sounds good and there's no reason to go screwing with it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

last bump.

to any spectators, feel free to bring your demo cds. I'm more than happy to let someone listen to my car as is, but don't get your hopes up.... she's a brand new install with minimal tune.
I'll be in a 2006 black civic sedan.

I'm sure others would be happy to demo their systems as well. 

- Erin


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

More than likely, Erin wont actually be at his car--so youll have to ask around for him...he'll prob be in someone elses car or talking to other people. He cant sit or stand still, especially anywhere near his own car....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My car will be easy to spot, though. Lost a hubcap today on the right front wheel.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> I'm not touching the truck. OCD over the tune will result in my screwing with what I think is a major improvement over the last show and what you heard. I have a long way to go before I'm done with the tuning. I still have my sub amp to replace. I still have my amp rack to finish building. I still have my new sub enclosure to build. BUT....I've been told by 2 competitors, 1 judge and a few home/car audio nuts to leave it alone for now and complete this show before I do anything to the system. A cleaning is all I'm doing today.
> Plus this will allow me time for a few home projects to keep my 'usefullness' as a husband and my allowance to keep going to shows for my good deeds
> 
> Chuck




Nice... I can't wait to get a listen.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Nice... I can't wait to get a listen.


4:54am...get off the internet and drive. I have a few more CD's to burn and I hit the road.

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good luck to everyone who is competing, and I'm envious of those who are going to 'spectate'. 


I made a new mix disc yesterday.....I'm going to sit in the driveway and listen since I can't be there. Would love to see pictures though if anyone feels like posting them here :blush:

Everyone be safe making the trip!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Good luck to everyone who is competing, and I'm envious of those who are going to 'spectate'.
> 
> 
> I made a new mix disc yesterday.....I'm going to sit in the driveway and listen since I can't be there. Would love to see pictures though if anyone feels like posting them here :blush:
> ...


^^^ What he said!!!


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

chefhow said:


> ^^^ What he said!!!


you are not going to the show,chef? I thought for sure that you would make the drive.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i couldnt make it either


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Guys I hope you have a great show !

Even though I'm only 15 mnts away, can't make it


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> you are not going to the show,chef? I thought for sure that you would make the drive.


Some things came up and I couldn't make it.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, if I didn't get to hear your car, I'm sorry, had to run.. for those I did, thank you.. Not enough to motivate me to build a SQ comp car, but enough to make me want better tunes in my car/truck.. Nice seeing different equipment being used vs using what everyone else is using.. 

Matt, nice seeing you again, I'll be in touch..


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats to Team Diyma member Erin/Bikinpunk for his big win in Modex!!

Need more results!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I got second place in street.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

2nd Mod Street

It was nice to meet Matt and Erin. Hopefully I'll see you guys at another show soon.

Chuck


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

what kind of scores?

and any pictures??


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great job guys! Sounds like stiff competition in the various classes.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

21 competitors in SQ.
Judging seemed to be pretty tough, but that's how it usually is for the Vinny. Not in a bad way... I'm just saying they weren't handing out points. There were 3 judges: Vinny, David Hogan, (didn't get the last judge's name).

Best of show was Robert Petty with an 83. 
2nd was Matt Robets with an 82.
3rd (don't recall the person's name) got 79, IIRC. 

I got a 76.5. 
I'll let the other members here share their scores.


A few things in bullet form (easier to read):

BillG won his first comp. Congrats!
All the ATL-area guys' cars sounded really nice. They all did things my car didn't: center was a bit further right than mine, and top end had more dynamics than mine. The judges' sheets reflected this. I was the odd man out, I suppose. LOL!
All the comments I got from the judges were SPOT ON with the things I was already cocnerned about.
I got to meet some new faces (Bill and Chuck). It was great seeing the folks from the 'net show up and hang out/compete. That's what makes going to the events fun. Just sitting around talking trash and demoing cars.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Robert Petty? What vehicle was it?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Holy cow. Vinny scores are up on the MECA Events site already!


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

It was great to meet everyone and to hear different setups, most 'way beyond what I could put together. Like Erin said, demoing cars and talking trash... 

I got first in Mod Street with a 73.75. Would have done better but I forgot to recline the seat for the first judge... 

It was a lot of fun, had a great time(except for the drive home, roadwork in Chattanooga on 24) and learned a lot.

Looking forward to the next one, hopefully a little closer to home.

Bill


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, here's my take on the cars I demo'd:
Stereo_lover - for a truck and having to deal with the issues of a truck, thru me off a little on Hotel California
WDemetrius - Not bad at all, one thing though, I hope you don't drive with the seat that upright.. 
Matt - hey Nice paint Job.. LOL. finally got to hear it. Nice indeed, Nice indeed..
Erin - nice steelies, that's all.. I kid, I kid, nice sounding car
Grey Acura (sorry forget your name) - Nice

For those that I listen their cars, thank you.. for those I missed, I should have rolled up there earlier.. 

And that person with the ISObaric sub setup.. Way to bring back old school setup, brought back some memories of Fleckstone sprayed enclosures and JL,PPI,MB Quart setups..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

highly said:


> Holy cow. Vinny scores are up on the MECA Events site already!


cool. I got a point higher than I thought.


what's funny is that some of the things I had tweaked on my drive up actually cost me points (right tweeter higher than left because I attenuated the left one, stage too far to the left becasue I attenuated left side to bring it over, dip @ 3.15khz because I knocked it down thinking it was causing some nasty reflection which turned out to be 800hz on my drive back home). All the more reason why it's best to 'put down the remote' sometimes.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I won Mod Street? WTF???? 75.5???

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

odd. though, when they called out the names, I thought they gave the opposite scores shown on the page. IOW, it looks like they swapped your names.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Who cares. I'm 5 points away from finals. Thats all that matters.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yep.

you should easily get that. D said he had his points already. Most of you guys should be in cruise mode now. congrats. it certainly takes the stress off.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chuck, looks like I owe you a trophy. They did call you aout as second, must've been a mixup. Checked points standings and I have 12 which would be right for my placing.

See you later on,
Bill


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> yep.
> 
> you should easily get that. D said he had his points already. Most of you guys should be in cruise mode now. congrats. it certainly takes the stress off.




Yeah, I have the points needed for the finals!!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Demetrius, you need 40 pts for an invite to Finals


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

pics or this never happened


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats Erin and Chuck! And to all other forum members who took the plunge to compete. Ain't it fun?! 






wdemetrius1 said:


> Yeah, I have the points needed for the finals!!!



Sent you a pm...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Pics up in a little while. Today is our anniversary.

Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Demetrius, you need 40 pts for an invite to Finals




^^

When they add the points from the Hotlanta Show from 6/19/2011, I'll be good.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

*PICS*


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

*Lets find Erin!!!*


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice Pictures Chuck!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well...the pictures make me wish I could have gone even more - Thanks Chuck for posting.  I do want to get together the next time I'm in Atlanta.

Wow! some really fancy, intricate installs there. Except for the baller with the missing hubcap.....oh that was you Erin.....moderator....shank!

I really liked the venue as well - nice covered structure - not fighting the sun....but I bet it was still a bit warm.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i wish i had gone...


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

^^ What he said. What car is that with the LP amp array? Me likes...



Erin, forget the haters. Steelies are pimp! The only thing better would be to replace that hubcap with a subwoofer grill


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Erin, did you enter the Show and Shine portion of the show?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Erin, did you enter the Show and Shine portion of the show?


Hell yes! And won!




Psyche!


----------



## SQ_MGB (Apr 24, 2008)

Velozity said:


> ^^ What he said. What car is that with the LP amp array? Me likes...


That is Herman Smith's Dodge truck. I think he is still finishing up his install, but it's farther along than the last time I saw it.


----------



## Innovative:Cory (Dec 10, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> 21 competitors in SQ.
> Judging seemed to be pretty tough, but that's how it usually is for the Vinny. Not in a bad way... I'm just saying they weren't handing out points. There were 3 judges: Vinny, David Hogan, (didn't get the last judge's name).
> 
> [/LIST]



I was the third judge... 

Erin if I remember correctly I thought the depth of you car was amazing!

I enjoy(ed) talking to the competitors about what I hear when I listen to the system. I am not saying I am the best sq judge on the planet just try to give feedback based on what I hear and what sounds good to me. 

The cars from Diyma and AP sounded good...

If I didn't get the chance to give anyone feedback, or if I didn't leave enough notes on scoresheets, or if you have any questions..please feel free to ask. I like to have an opportunity to explain the decisions I make in scoring. 

Hope everyone enjoyed the show!

Cory Bradley


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Cory! <waves>

I _really_ wanted to make it out this year, but Erin was gonna pee in my AC vents and I just wasn't having that. Sorry I missed it, tho. The show I went to instead was nowhere near as fruitful as a trip out East would have been.

Looks like there were some very well set up cars out there again this year. Finals is going to be a hoot!

-Todd


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Innovative:Cory said:


> I was the third judge...
> 
> Erin if I remember correctly I thought the depth of you car was amazing!
> 
> ...


Thanks for joining us and thanks for that info. With the new install, the one thing I noticed that changed was the depth so I'm glad to hear confirmation of that.




highly said:


> Hey Cory! <waves>
> 
> I _really_ wanted to make it out this year, but Erin was gonna pee in my AC vents and I just wasn't having that. Sorry I missed it, tho. The show I went to instead was nowhere near as fruitful as a trip out East would have been.
> 
> ...


Dude, there's a difference in _me_ peeing in the vents and pouring other animals' piss in them.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe there's a difference for you, but for me the day ends badly either way!


----------



## Innovative:Cory (Dec 10, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Thanks for joining us and thanks for that info. With the new install, the one thing I noticed that changed was the depth so I'm glad to hear confirmation of that.



I have been a member on this board for awhile now, just not a very active poster, more of a lurker...lmao!


Hi Todd... long time no chat


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

highly said:


> Maybe there's a difference for you, but for me the day ends badly either way!


add fish under the seat to the equation.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Dont worry Todd, I was gonna put cheese on the intake manifold of Erins car...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> add fish under the seat to the equation.


Really not liking this math. You're going to make me get cabbage rolls and coffee to Hogan before Finals, aren't you. And you thought polyester resin stinks up the car. Ha.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

highly said:


> Really not liking this math. You're going to make me get cabbage rolls and coffee to Hogan before Finals, aren't you. And you thought polyester resin stinks up the car. Ha.


Boiled eggs, cabbage rolls, orange juice and no AC.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

anyone know whos car that is in the pics with the Pillars, looks like a 6" sub up front and a P9 head unit


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> anyone know whos car that is in the pics with the Pillars, looks like a 6" sub up front and a P9 head unit


Rick Wash... CRX


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

highly said:


> Really not liking this math. You're going to make me get cabbage rolls and coffee to Hogan before Finals, aren't you. And you thought polyester resin stinks up the car. Ha.


Who me??


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Well...the pictures make me wish I could have gone even more - Thanks Chuck for posting.  I do want to get together the next time I'm in Atlanta.
> 
> Wow! some really fancy, intricate installs there. Except for the baller with the missing hubcap.....oh that was you Erin.....moderator....shank!
> 
> I really liked the venue as well - nice covered structure - not fighting the sun....but I bet it was still a bit warm.


I got your PM...lets make it happen.

Chuck


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Damn, Matt brought the truck out to the show.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> 2nd Mod Street
> 
> It was nice to meet Matt and Erin. Hopefully I'll see you guys at another show soon.
> 
> Chuck


Good hangin with you too. Come on up the hwy, we have 3 more shows here in SC.

All you Georgia boys need to come up!!!!

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Damn, Matt brought the truck out to the show.


Yeah man, I'm gonna try to get her back in good shape!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Speaking of those 3 other shows in SC...I need to get off my ass and make it to one of them.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah you do, state finals is gonna have the top 30 round this year.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Once again, I squandered my chance to listen to Matt's friggin' truck. 

Maybe sometime later. Hopefully you don't retire it by then.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Good hangin with you too. Come on up the hwy, we have 3 more shows here in SC.
> 
> All you Georgia boys need to come up!!!!
> 
> Matt




It was nice meeting you Matt, hopefully you all can come down to the GA Show as well. I hate that I didn't get a chance to hear your truck.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Good hangin with you too. Come on up the hwy, we have 3 more shows here in SC.
> 
> All you Georgia boys need to come up!!!!
> 
> Matt


Got it marked on my calendar already. Greenville, Williamston & Spartanburg. I'll be up for these for sure. Hoping for a good turn out too.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Just talked with Steve at MECA....My high score was a 75.5. They entered this as my score overall. It should be combined. I may have indeed finished 2nd to Bill. Steve will confirm. Things need to be made right! I aint too proud to take 2nd if that is what I finished with.

Chuck


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Got it marked on my calendar already. Greenville, Williamston & Spartanburg. I'll be up for these for sure. Hoping for a good turn out too.
> 
> Chuck


Cool man, come on up!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Would I get to come over, hang out and bribe you to tweak the car with a sweet tea or dinner at Fatz?


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulation Mr. Erin, what system that you use for this competition?
From headunit, amplifiers, loudspeakers, processor, subwoofer.

Thank you.



bikinpunk said:


> Hell yes! And won!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Would I get to come over, hang out and bribe you to tweak the car with a sweet tea or dinner at Fatz?


OH yeah, you know it!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Fatz?  I'm all about some Fatz..........


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Fatz?  I'm all about some Fatz..........


Sunshine!!!!!


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Who is the owner of this RPM88 setup? 

*PICS*


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

SQHemi said:


> Who is the owner of this RPM88 setup?
> 
> *PICS*


That would be Mr. Robert Petty.

Chuck


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> That would be Mr. Robert Petty.
> 
> Chuck


That's the one that overheated and shut down, right?

Bill


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yep.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> yep.


Sucks for Robert but he did pretty well regardless... Considering that it was hotter than two rats procreating in a wool sock, I can understand some overheating on a piece of gear that was designed to live in a climate-controlled studio.

Regardless, he took high score in SQ, not too shabby. Just wish he'd finished judging earlier so I could have gotten a listen...

You didn't do bad yourself, nice sounds in that ragged-out Honda! Nice rims, BTW  Congrats and thanks for your help! You coming to Williamston?

See ya soon, I hope,

Bill


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nah, I won't be making it to that show.

My work travel, however, for October was kicked back 2 weeks so I might be able to make the Finals this year after all. That means that if I want to actually compete @ finals, I'll have to start hitting some shows to get the points. I may bring Layla with me to the shows, let the judges listen, and turn around and head right back home. Hanging out in the hot, blazing sun with an 8 month old doesn't sound appealing but my wife is working the weekends there are any shows close for me to make.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

^

Erin,

Sorry to miss you. I'll do Williamston, Cumming(right around the corner) and Greenville, then I'm off to FL for a wedding 8/21 and the weekend after I leave for Yellowstone for two+ weeks. No way I'll make enough points for state finals but maybe we can hook up again in Nashville, planning on attending regardless.

SWMBO is Layla? Or the little one? I'll bring the Nera and serenade her with her song.  I can't sing like Clapton but the chops aren't too shabby if I say so myself(since nobody else will).

Best to you and yours, thanx again,

Bill


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Layla is my little girl. 


Did you guys settle on a place/date for your ATL GTG?


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

bp,

Cool name, man, I bet she's a doll. Is she the first? Little baby girls are just too cute, it's no wonder they end up as Daddy's Spoiled Rotten Princesses.  Got that T-shirt, you just wait....

No place settled on yet for the G2G, I need to jump back over to that thread and get some consensus. I'd like to do it at Rocco's Pub in Jasper, it's off by itself in an uninhabited strip mall, has a big parking lot and outside seating. Food is great and I know the owner. Downside is it's full to the gills on Fri/Sat nights and it's a long haul(about 40 min from I 75-575 junction) for folks not on the NW side of town. They have a location in Marietta convenient to I 75 but I've never been there, Dan lets his son run it. But it does have a big parking lot.

Downtown location would be nice, somebody threw out the Brick House in Decatur, but parking will be here and there anywhere downtown and any place decent would be crowded on weekends.

Been a long weekend, worked both days. Tomorrow I'll post something and try to make it happen before end of August.

Best to you and yours, give Layla a hug for me.

Bill


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQHemi said:


> Who is the owner of this RPM88 setup?
> 
> *PICS*


is that also two fans on both sides of the rane and it STILL went into protection?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep...and it was effin hot all day long.

Chuck


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

SouthSyde said:


> is that also two fans on both sides of the rane and it STILL went into protection?


Probably turned the fans off for judging and forgot to turn them back on. It happens.......


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

OIC, that is good to hear, its pretting dang hott down here also.


----------



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

It does have plenty of fans on it but I left the system running all day. I don't fault the processor. I barely made it through that heat. The Rane ran for over six hours straight in temps over 100. It finally shut down while the last judge was doing his final noise tests. All the fans in the world won't help when the trunk is closed and ambient temp is over 100. I'm ducting a little cool air back there so the fans can circulate something cooler than Hades. I hate I didn't get time in for more demo's. Maybe we'll have more time and cooler temps at the next show.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

too bad i couldnt make this one. looks like a lot of sweet cars and some people id of liked to put a face to the name.


----------

